# Celebrate Me Home 'A Hero's Welcome Weekend'- Kitchener, Ont. May 28/29



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 May 2011)

http://rhfcevents.com/index.html

A Hero's Welcome 
Join us on the weekend of May 28 and 29 to celebrate the safe return of the men and women from the Canadian Forces who have courageously served our country in Afghanistan and across the globe. Take part in these events and show your appreciation to our veterans in person.


----------

